# Post your light painting landscapes



## MrFotoFool (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I will see if this thread goes anywhere. Any type of landscape image (and we can define that very loosely) where you use a flashlight or other light source to paint in a portion of the scene with light.

This was during a Saturday night opening at the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum, which is actually a native wildlife zoo and botanical garden. But I found this old ore train and used a flashlight (torch if you use British English) to light it up.

10 seconds, f13, iso 400, 5Dmark3 with 24-105L.


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 2, 2014)

Camping a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice. Keep them coming!


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 16, 2014)

You did say you'd define it 'loosely,' so does steel wool count?  ;D

This past weekend in Morro Bay, California:












Earlier this year in Utah:


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Cali. 
Very nice, bet the models love those sparks dropping on them! 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cali_PH said:


> You did say you'd define it 'loosely,' so does steel wool count?  ;D
> 
> This past weekend in Morro Bay, California:
> 
> Earlier this year in Utah:


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 20, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cali.
> Very nice, bet the models love those sparks dropping on them!
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks very much Graham. I'm actually the model in the shots as no one else wanted to try it. I had another shooter stand in place so I could manually focus on the spot, and then would have someone press my shutter release for me as I spun. I did end up with a little hole in a jacket from the Utah shoot, and try to use hats/hoodies etc.


----------



## candyman (Sep 20, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Cali.
> ...



Absolutely spectacular shots! Love them!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 11, 2014)

Here is one from last night in Tucson Mountain Park. This is the unedited JPEG (except for downsizing).
5D3 with 24-105L and an LED bike light.


----------



## Foxdude (Dec 11, 2014)

Cali_PH, I love your photos! Very nice work, I really like that kind of work! Keep them coming


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 11, 2014)

Painted with my LED headlamp



Milky Way at Shot Rock 21 June 2014 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Painted with my LED headlamp




Well done Keith.


----------



## ichetov (Dec 11, 2014)

550ex set for 2Hz


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 11, 2014)

@ichetov - That is one of the most original photo concepts I have seen. Great stuff!


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2014)

ichetov said:


> 550ex set for 2Hz




Cool shot. 8)


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Dec 14, 2014)

Remembering the Sun, after it has gone down by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 18, 2018)

Tonight at Tucson Mountain Park, Canon 5D4 and 24-70 f4L IS. Three different exposures at 30 seconds, needed because saguaro cacti were too far apart to light up in one exposure. Two cacti on far left were lit up in one shot, cactus and tree in middle were lit up in another shot, two cacti on right were lit up in third shot. Then a lot of tweaking in Photoshop Elements to balance it out and remove some headlights from a road on the distant mountain.


----------



## karishmab (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow! Beautiful shot. Nice to see it.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2018)

Very nice shot, Fred.


----------

